# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Дайте живую ссылку на обновления конфигураций 1 С 8.3!!!!!!!!

## Peresvett

Пожалуйста, дайте живую ссылку на обновления конфигураций 1 С 8.3 БУХ и ЗУП, как было раньше, теперь очень не удобно, вообще не понятно где что находиться, в какой последовательности выходят релизы. Помогите пожалуйста. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на просьбы голодающих.

----------


## Konor18

> Пожалуйста, дайте живую ссылку на обновления конфигураций 1 С 8.3 БУХ и ЗУП, как было раньше, теперь очень не удобно, вообще не понятно где что находиться, в какой последовательности выходят релизы. Помогите пожалуйста. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на просьбы голодающих.


Это ссылки

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

Цепочку можно посмотреть здесь

https://www.freesc.ru/1spredpriyatie/calc-update.html

----------

fsm2003 (20.04.2022), IdaCherry (12.09.2020), LNW325 (20.04.2022), lssv (12.03.2022), NEO_WORK (04.05.2021), Peresvett (19.08.2020), welena1 (04.09.2020)

----------


## Peresvett

При открытии ссылки пишет файл удален, или это ссылка для запроса на определенную конфигурацию.

----------


## Eays

> При открытии ссылки пишет файл удален, или это ссылка для запроса на определенную конфигурацию.


Мил человек, ты уж определись - что тебе надо. По вышеприведенной ссылке - ссылки - живые. проверил на 2 х страницах.

----------


## Лауренция

Добрый день !!! Помогите пожалуйста , мне нужна База 1с(конфигурация) когда-либо действующей предприятий , "Бухгалтерия предприятия" учет выпуска , отгрузки и реализации продукции . Спасибо )) и буду очень благодарной за ответ !!ПОМОГИТЕ  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!

----------


## UliashaSed

Добрый вечер! Можете пожалуйста подсказать, последнее обновление бух. предприятия 2.0.66.137, почему регламентированная отчетность не распечатывается, пишет печать бланка формы с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF 417 поддерживается только в 32-разрядной версии платформы, когда у меня стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1334) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.137)  самая обновленная.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Добрый день! А при чем здесь ваша самая обновленная версия бухгалтерии? Когда конкретно говорится об разрядности самой платформы. Посмотрите какой разрядности ваша платформа 8.3.18.1334. 
Смотрите скрин. Там указаны установленные платформы двух типов (32 разрядная и 64 разрядная).

2021-03-25_11-28-36.png

----------

UliashaSed (28.03.2021)

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый вечер! Можете пожалуйста подсказать, последнее обновление бух. предприятия 2.0.66.137, почему регламентированная отчетность не распечатывается, пишет печать бланка формы с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF 417 поддерживается только в 32-разрядной версии платформы, когда у меня стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1334) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.137)  самая обновленная.


Если пишет вот такое 



то это значит, что у вас х64 версия платформы 1С, которая без костылей не умеет печатать двумерные штрихкоды.
В новых версиях ред.3.0 проблема решена, в ред.2.0 скорее всего даже и не будут пытаться исправить.
Установите 32-разрядную версию 1С

----------

UliashaSed (28.03.2021)

----------


## UliashaSed

Всем добрый вечер! С печатью пока разобралась, спасибо natalia-pavlov. 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1334) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.138) , скажите пожалуйста как вы думаете, надо мне переходить на редакцию 3.0, а то при запуске 1С Пишет, что Пора переходит на 1С Бухгалтерию редакцию 3.0, Ограниченная поддержка редакции 2.0 заканчивается. Сможете подсказать, как правильно перейти? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем добрый вечер! С печатью пока разобралась, спасибо natalia-pavlov. 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1334) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.66.138) , скажите пожалуйста как вы думаете, надо мне переходить на редакцию 3.0, а то при запуске 1С Пишет, что Пора переходит на 1С Бухгалтерию редакцию 3.0, Ограниченная поддержка редакции 2.0 заканчивается. Сможете подсказать, как правильно перейти? Спасибо заранее.


Добрый вечер!
Перейти все равно придется. Поддержка двойки будет длится еще год. 
https://buh.ru/articles/documents/119238/
https://its.1c.ru/db/upgrade1c/content/4/hdoc

Если в двойке давно ведется учет, то конечно заранее нужно поработать с программой, чтобы не "тащить" весь мусор в новую редакцию. Если совсем все плохо, то, как вариант, создать чистую пустую базу ред. 3 и в нее ввести остатки, а также можно загрузить необходимые справочники (Номенклатура, контрагенты, сотрудники и т. д.).

Кстати, для вашей 2.0.66.138 пока еще нет обновления для перехода на ред. 3

----------


## Alisa92dv

Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста ссылки на конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 8.3 (3.0.61 - 3.0.75). У нас сейчас 3.0.60. Там где все ссылки уже не доступны данные конфигурации, так как старые они уже... Сразу на 3.0.92 не дает обновить.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста ссылки на конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 8.3 (3.0.61 - 3.0.75). У нас сейчас 3.0.60. Там где все ссылки уже не доступны данные конфигурации, так как старые они уже... Сразу на 3.0.92 не дает обновить.


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/EHjtHLHYZnYB?page=2

----------


## kolek070986

Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на типовую конфигурацию Розница 2.2.4.20

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на типовую конфигурацию Розница 2.2.4.20


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/DKWpxQWRyXUB

----------

kolek070986 (14.06.2021)

----------


## kolek070986

Спасибо конечно, но нужна полная конфигурация. Это кривое обновление так просто не устанавливается. По описанию проблемы, требуется файл *.cf

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо конечно, но нужна полная конфигурация. Это кривое обновление так просто не устанавливается. По описанию проблемы, требуется файл *.cf


Почему именно 2.2.04.20? С какого релиза вы обновляетесь? Для последних релизов в сборнике есть полные конфигурации.

----------


## watch

Доброго дня! 
Нужна конфигурация 1С:Касса 3.0 или установочная версия или версия на которую можно обновится со второй версии.
Спасибо

----------


## kolek070986

> Почему именно 2.2.04.20? С какого релиза вы обновляетесь? Для последних релизов в сборнике есть полные конфигурации.


Обновляюсь с релиза 2.2.4.17, у клиента очень старая база.
К счастью мир не без добрых людей, и релиз раздобыл, если кому надо могу прислать.

----------


## AneJIbcuH

День добрый! Дайте, пожалуйста, дистрибутив перехода на проф версию с БП базовая 2.0.66.137 или 138
Или может есть дистрибутив перехода сразу на БП 3 базовая?

----------


## egorv_2007

Не могу перейти по ссылкам для скачивания обновлений 1С... пишет :
egorv_2007, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.

что делать то?

----------

Big Serg (13.07.2021), mixim314 (13.07.2021)

----------


## mixim314

У меня тоже сообщение. Еще не понятно что случилось?

----------


## madskillz7z

если у кого то есть ссылки на обновление Бух 3.0 Корп ( обновление 3.0.95.29; обновление 3.0.96.35) скиньте плиз

----------


## realoff

похоже что прикрыли лавочку с обновлениями

----------

З_Екатерина (13.07.2021), Сам такой (05.10.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.66.151*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/U2kM/PoEPpuaxz

----------

hynt (13.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*версия 1.3.162.5 "1С:Управление производственным предприятием"*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GBoy/iN6Et71mY

----------


## Natalu

ищу Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, Версия 3.0.67.54 от 28.12.2018 цф файл. может кто-то поделиться?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ищу Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ, Версия 3.0.67.54 от 28.12.2018 цф файл. может кто-то поделиться?


Только брать ближайший 3.0.61.37 и обновлять
https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.to

----------


## TromSound

Добрый день, не поделитесь ссылкой на обновление с базовой до проф версии Розницы 2.3.9.37 (либо новее)
Заранее благодарен
tromsoundprod@yandex.ru

----------


## buh.balans73

Добрый вечер! Не могу найти нигде ссылок на новые релизы 1с 8.3. Кто-нибудь может помочь? Последний релиз, установленный-3.0.96.30

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый вечер! Не могу найти нигде ссылок на новые релизы 1с 8.3. Кто-нибудь может помочь? Последний релиз, установленный-3.0.96.30


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/threads...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## Котэ93

Добрый день. Есть у кого конфигурации для Бухгалтерия предприятия проф. 3.0 с 3.0.106.40. Киньте плиз.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Есть у кого конфигурации для Бухгалтерия предприятия проф. 3.0 с 3.0.106.40. Киньте плиз.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page431

----------

mkan (27.01.2022), Котэ93 (18.01.2022)

----------


## jawotan839

Добрый день!

Ищу ЗУП 3.0 для Беларуси. На данном форуме имеется обновление 3.0.2.220, а где взять то, что этим обновлением обновлять? Т.е. исходную установку ЗУП 3.0 для Беларуси.

----------


## Котэ93

Добрый день. Есть у кого конфигурации для Бухгалтерия предприятия проф. 3.0:    3.0.106.60. и  3.0.106.101.
Киньте плиз.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Есть у кого конфигурации для Бухгалтерия предприятия проф. 3.0:    3.0.106.60. и  3.0.106.101.
> Киньте плиз.


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...007#post681007

----------


## alex-elista@

Добрый день. Есть у кого конфигурации для Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.71.5. Киньте пожалуйста

----------


## Elba8892

Добрый день. Подскажите кто-нибудь. Мне нужно перейти с редакции 2.0 на 3.0, чтобы это сделать нужно изменить версию моего 1С предприятия с 2.0.34.1 на 2.0.66, и после этого я смогу установить конфигурацию 3.0

У меня не получается изменить, может у кого есть дистрибутив. Я уже везде обыскалась и не нашла
Помогите пожалуйста, а то мне нужно базуу ТОО восстанавливать

----------


## Kharamangut

*1c83: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, Версия 1.0.71.5 от 28.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------


## SMveter

> 2.0.66.*135*


*1с83: "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 2.0.66.135 от 12.03.2021*

*Скрытый текст*setup

----------

